# NYU: any studentfilms.com dudes there?



## Hoeks (Aug 10, 2003)

freshman\transfer fall 2003?

I know about Alan Denton. Anyone else? I am just curious we could meet in late august for a coffee or tea^^

Hoeks -stillwaitingthatNYUreceivesmymoney-


----------



## Hoeks (Aug 10, 2003)

freshman\transfer fall 2003?

I know about Alan Denton. Anyone else? I am just curious we could meet in late august for a coffee or tea^^

Hoeks -stillwaitingthatNYUreceivesmymoney-


----------



## MagnusCaput (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm a transfer...well kinda, I went to NYU my freshman year for communications, but transfered into the film program this year. You can see my films on this site (keep in mind I have no formal training...yet) if you type my name, Jonathan Boal, into the cast search.


----------

